# Very strange lump under nursing cats nipple



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

I've fostered and nursing cat before and I worked at a cattery for a while so I know that after a while nursing cats get a little lumpy.

As expected, Molly started getting bruised and swollen the day before yesterday (the kittens teeth just came in).. but one of her nipples has like a hard rectangular plate under it.. I'm going to draw the shape in MS paint so you guys can have a better idea.


It's about 2 inches by 3... and it stands an inch above normal skin level. I can clearly feels the edges. The skin around it is tight.

Has anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

This is the first thing that comes to my mind:

http://www.cat-world.com.au/mastitis-in-cats

Have you checked the milk from that particular nipple? If it is thick, yellow, bloody... that can give you a really good indication if its mastitis. Still, might be a matter to bring up with your vet.


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

I didn't speak with the vet, but I took her in and the vet tech took her to see the vet. They prescribed Clavamox (even though she's been on it for the past 6 days do to an oral infection.)..

They said it's infected and to use a warm compress for 5 minutes 4 times a day.. The mom doesn't like the warm compress, though.. I found a thermal heating wrap in the bathroom that activates itself when the package is opened. It acts like an ace bandage and lasts for about 8 hours. I've used it before with muscle aches and it can be put directly on the skin as it doesn't get too hot, it just stays nice a warm. I wrapped it around mommy and it was a perfect fit. She didn't even seem to notice it until she went to groom a half hour later. I took it off so the babies could nurse (because it covers her belly) and I'm about to put it back on.

The vet tech said that the vet said the babies can keep nursing but she said this with a question mark at the end and made a weird face like she didn't think it was a good call.

It is only the one gland/nipple that is infected. Would it be wise of me to put a band aid over the one nipple so the babies don't nurse from that one? I don't know if this is a dumb question so I'm not going to do anything until there is a reply.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Rach, I don't think that's a dumb question at all. I think you'd be wise to cover it until you speak to the vet. It must be quite sore.


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

The reason I'm questioning it is I don't want the kittens chewing on the band aid and I don't know if it would make the infection worse?










I know it doesn't look like it, but the kitten on the right is actually latch on and nursing.. She just tends to nurse with her head tilted... The infected nipple is her top left nipple.. So there are 4 exposed nipples when she is wearing the bandage non of which are infected


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

How many kittens are there, rachael? Are they eating solid food yet?

Many years ago, one of my cats got mastitis, but luckily the kittens were starting to eat solid food by that tme. 
The vet prescribed a strong antibiotic, and a drug that made her milk dry up. The kittens made the transition to a totally solid diet quite easily, and Ugly and her kittens lived happily ever after. 

I hope your mama cat gets well very soon. atback


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

There are 5 kittens.

I have wonderful news! Her booby is COMPLETELY better! I felt it in the middle of the night and it was about 50% better and this morning it is perfect! .... She's on 1cc of Clavamox twice a day which is not a strong antibiotic like the one described.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

More photos of kitten cuteness, please :wink:


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Aww! Good news for the poor momma kitty - that must have been distressing for everyone! 

 Fran


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

Gunterkat, I'll have my mom take some more photos when they grow a bit more. 

Fran, it was very stressful to have momma with a big lumpy boob! I'm so happy that she's better. She seems so much more relaxed and happy today.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

That was a really great idea to use the Thermacare patch! I have used them for myself and they are so wonderful, I bet it felt great for Momma.


----------

